# yolkless chocolate souffle



## freddles (Dec 17, 2006)

I can't seem to find a recipe for an yolkless chocolate souffle....anybody have any idea.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello freddles and welcome to DC.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 17, 2006)

Healthy Chocolate Souffle! [Archive] - SoberRecovery : Alcoholism Drug Addiction Help and Information


----------

